# IE redirect from google



## tonevu (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi I'm new to this, and everytime I try to click on a link after searching via google, i get redirected to a page full of ads? help please!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item5

*Scroll down to the download section where the download button is*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## tonevu (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks so much for helping!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:35:21 PM, on 6/6/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\University of Houston\UofH VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4FF607F5-326A-4EE4-91FE-FE7C24889581}: NameServer = 192.168.0.1
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: IntelWireless - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\LgNotify.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\University of Houston\UofH VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please click here http://www.majorgeeks.com/Sun_Java_Runtime_Environment_d4648.html to download the latest version of JAVA Install the application, then go to the Add/Remove Programs options in the Control Panel and *Remove ALL previous versions of JAVA*.
=============
Please download *FixWareout* from one of these mirrors:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/lonny/Fixwareout.exe
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe

_Note: You must have an active Internet connection when running this fix, in order to download the Brute Force Uninstaller (BFU)._

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts. If your firewall gives an alert, (because this tool will download an additional file from the internet), please don't let your firewall block it, but allow it instead.
Then you will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.
Once the desktop loads please post the text that will open (report.txt) and a new Hijackthis log.


----------



## tonevu (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks again!

Fixwareout Last edited 5/15/2007
Post this report in the forums please 
...
»»»»»Prerun check
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="kdlxo.exe"

»»»»»

»»»»» Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "system"="" 
....
....
»»»»» Misc files. 
....
»»»»» Checking for older varients.
....

Search five digit cs, dm, kd, jb, other, files.
The following files NEED TO BE SUBMITTED to one of the following URL'S for further inspection.

Click browse, find the file then click submit.
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
Or http://virusscan.jotti.org/

»»»»» Other
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\kdlxo.ren 65991 08/04/2004

»»»»» Current runs 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IntelWireless"="C:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless"
"igfxtray"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxtray.exe"
"igfxhkcmd"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\hkcmd.exe"
"igfxpers"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxpers.exe"
"LVCOMSX"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\LVCOMSX.EXE"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.6.0_01\\bin\\jusched.exe\""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AIM"="C:\\Program Files\\AIM\\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it
»»»»» End report »»»»»


----------



## tonevu (Jun 5, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:10:49 PM, on 6/6/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\University of Houston\UofH VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker\RunApp.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4FF607F5-326A-4EE4-91FE-FE7C24889581}: NameServer = 192.168.0.1
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: IntelWireless - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\LgNotify.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\University of Houston\UofH VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

How is it now?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

How is the system now?


----------



## tonevu (Jun 5, 2007)

it seems okay so far. is this what i need to do if this happens again?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Not always, you had a wareout infection but other things can do it - best to come here and post your log and an explanation

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on - here's how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------

